

Microservices in Erlang - old_sound
https://github.com/videlalvaro/gen_microservice

======
fenollp
How is this better than the battle-tested `gen_server`?

I like that the only usage example is in doc/ and uses a `gen_server`…

Where are the tests?

`modern_async`? Really?

~~~
rb12345
It's exactly the same as gen_server but with handle_call() and handle_cast()
renamed, as far as I can tell.

~~~
qohen
And, also relevant: gen_microservice was first committed to Github today,
April 1.

